

World Cup results for hackers - fatiherikli
https://github.com/fatiherikli/worldcup

======
dvirsky
If you want this to remain on some side terminal and update constantly, you
can of course run "watch worldcup today". And I like that the command actually
makes sense :)

On a side note, in Gnome terminal, the formatting characters appear as some
unicode garbage.

~~~
jerrysievert
not just gnome, iterm as well. it appears as if watch doesn't support terminal
color escaping correctly.

~~~
teraflop
"watch -c" fixes this.

~~~
dvirsky
Thanks, this fixes some of the problems, but I'm still seeing some weird
unicode square shapes (that appear when I'm not running in watch as well)

------
abuzzooz
Great job. I have my own mongodb of the games/scores that I update manually
(not in real time though).

I would love to see something automated like this for the major leagues (La
Liga, BPL, Bundesliga, Serie A). I tried my hand at scraping the HTML of
different sites, but found out that the main ones guard against that by
changing their HTML periodically, so I gave up.

Side question: what does HN think in general about scraping data from HTML?
There are websites that charge for live sports data, and scraping them seems
borderline unethical.

~~~
matt_morgan
In the US at least, facts can't be protected with copyright, and sports scores
& statistics have been judged facts. So you would be OK, and ethical. But
avoid scraping/re-sharing anything of added value, like commentary or
analysis.

I suspect rules in other countries vary.

------
llamataboot
Thanks for using the [http://worldcup.sfg.io](http://worldcup.sfg.io) API and
making something cool! From one tinkerer to another, I salute you :)

~~~
girmad
The API looks great! Is there any way to include yellow & red cards, as well
as timestamps for these events?

~~~
llamataboot
I am looking at including more information right now, but I welcome pull
requests of course! When I built it it was just a quick and dirty API for
goals and standings, but it can obv include more information. There is an
"official" FIFA API that includes all that info, but the legality of building
your own app with it is unclear to me, and it seems largely undocumented.

[http://live.mobileapp.fifa.com/api/wc/matches](http://live.mobileapp.fifa.com/api/wc/matches)

~~~
gry
The ToS in section 5.10 seems to address it:

[http://www.fifa.com/legal/tos.html](http://www.fifa.com/legal/tos.html)

    
    
      5.10 If You wish to use or display any FIFA feeds / FIFA APIs on Your website:
    
      (a) FIFA grants to You a non-transferable, royalty free, non-exclusive license to
      display such feeds on Your website subject to these Terms;
      
      (b) You expressly agree: (i) to ensure that the FIFA feed / FIFA API does not
      state or imply that FIFA approves of, sponsors or endorses any other website 
      activity, company or entity, resource, content, or presents FIFA and/or its 
      activities in a false, misleading, defamatory or derogatory manner or otherwise 
      damages FIFA's reputation or takes advantage of it; and (ii) to properly attribute
      the FIFA feeds used to FIFA to avoid any misappropriation or confusion;
      
      (c) where possible, You must create a functional link back to the FIFA story or
      other material summarized by the relevant FIFA feed.

------
mixologic
How come mine is an hour off? I just ran it and it says that
Australia/Netherlands will be in 38 minutes?

~~~
bshimmin
Opened as an issue here:
[https://github.com/fatiherikli/worldcup/issues/5](https://github.com/fatiherikli/worldcup/issues/5)

------
matt_morgan
Maybe a TZ issue in there somewhere? Australia-Netherlands is still saying
"Will be played after 29 seconds from now" with the score at 1-1. I'm in EDT,
btw. I bet Brazil does not use daylight time?

------
anuragbiyani
Crossposting from:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7908081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7908081).

A small bash script to display the current match scores as part of the
terminal prompt:
[https://gist.github.com/abiyani/34f25dc8ed2a862517e7](https://gist.github.com/abiyani/34f25dc8ed2a862517e7)

Sample output:

    
    
      abiyani@vaio:~ [BEL-2-1-ALG, RUS-1-1-KOR, BRA-0-0-MEX]

------
scope
am gonna try n' steal your thunder, it's not as _fancy_ as yours but me and a
couple of friends created a league

[http://moeduffdude.github.io/PIFA](http://moeduffdude.github.io/PIFA)

I feed it the JSON and it does the _calculations_ automatically - it's nice I
get to have a 30 day streak :)

go Germany!

------
0003
How come you switch between % operator and str.format method when string
formatting?

~~~
fatiherikli
I used that for text alignment functionalities.

[https://docs.python.org/2/library/string.html#format-
example...](https://docs.python.org/2/library/string.html#format-examples)

------
criswell
This would be pretty cool for sports in general. I wonder what the demand is
like.

------
hpoydar
A Ruby version (gem):
[https://github.com/hpoydar/worldcup-2014](https://github.com/hpoydar/worldcup-2014)

------
poseid
nice! I was playing with a similar setup in JavaScript and ArangoDB some days
ago: [http://thinkingonthinking.com/commonjs-for-
databases/](http://thinkingonthinking.com/commonjs-for-databases/)

------
matt_morgan
THANK YOU! Fifa is doing such a crappy job online. This is perfect.

~~~
petepete
Fifa, doing a crappy job? I refuse to believe it!

------
deathwithme
great app for fans who like football and hacker things at the same time :)

------
thromba
awwwwwesome.

------
nebulous1
This was actually posted already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7907070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7907070)

~~~
fatiherikli
Not the same thing.

~~~
nebulous1
oh, yeah!

